# Potpourri Bowl



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Well it is time to get busy and start Christmas gifts. This potpourri bowl is the first. This is maple from the crown of the tree. The crown was around 30' in the air and was 4.5 ft in diameter. The trunk was 4' across. It had been topped for years. The guy gave me the crown that had been laying around for a few year. Very pretty wood. The bowl is 5" across and 2.5" tall with wall about 3/16". Finished with Doctor's Workshop Walnut oil/carnauba wax/shellac woodturner finish


*
*


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Very NICE! I have never made one.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good. Good to see you back here Bill.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

very pretty wood indeed! I like it!


----------



## mchlhgn1 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well Done.*

I love the wood pattern on that piece. I do not know my woods yet. What type of wood is that piece?


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's been awhile since I turned but the bug is back. mchlhgn1 the wood is maple.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Just finished another bowl for one of the nieces. It's cario walnut 6.5" across and 2" tall. Hollowed out to about 3/16" thick.walls. Same finish as the first and I'm still hand rubbing coats on. Cario walnut has some nice color and thanks to Sawdustfactory for trading some wood with me.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

those look great


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Both bowls look great and well finished, have great shapes. Like more the maple, the grain patterns really stand out. Great work!


----------

